
Gluing Galaxy Note 7 Batteries Down Made It Worse for Samsung - tetraodonpuffer
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/samsung-exploding-note-7/
======
coldnose
I think the real problem is the battery was itself sealed with an airtight
plastic wrapping. If consumers could just pull out the lithium plates, patch
new electrolytic material over wherever they were shorting, then zip the
battery back up, then they'd be fine.

And another thing! Back in my day, if you had a transistor go bad in a
discrete logic unit, you could just pop out the card and solder on a new one.
But kids these days with their fancy integrated circuits...

~~~
cnvogel
But I've seen many old and even ancient computers where only –you guessed it–
the (CMOS memory/clock) batteries went bad. Basically all of them go dead
after a few decades, exchange them for new ones, and the puppy will boot up
again.

For more modern devices: I'm now on my third battery of my private notebook (6
year old HP Probook), third battery on a Galaxy SII (!) which still is OK for
random tests and to leave around as a music player even running Android
6.0(!). If I had to send them to a shop to have the (internal, glued down)
battery exchanged, I would have stopped using both devices already a few years
ago.

But just buying the battery for a few (few 10) bucks is cheap enough to risk
the investment in an otherwise paid off machine.

I don't think the same holds true for more involved repairs where a mobile
phone made of (a few hundred million…) discrete and easily repairable
transistors would be handy ;-).

~~~
GregBuchholz
>I don't think the same holds true for more involved repairs where a mobile
phone made of (a few hundred million…) discrete and easily repairable
transistors would be handy ;-)

Yes, but the phone you are describing would be much easier to repair than an
modern phone, with several orders of magnitude more transistors.

Processor (Samsung Note 7 - Exynos 8890) Transistors - ~1 Billion (I couldn't
find a good number for this, so I used a conservative estimate [1]).

DRAM - 4GB = 8bits/byte * 4 billion bytes * 1 transistor per bit = ~32 billion

Flash 64 GB = 8 bits/byte * 64 billion bytes * 0.5 transistors per bit (i.e.
two bits per transistor with floating gate NAND Flash) = 256 billion
transistors

Ballpark total = ~289 billion transistors

;-)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A10#Design](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A10#Design)

